# Union Atlas vs Rome Targa



## nixie21 (Apr 5, 2013)

So I finally narrowed down my choices to one of these bindings. Which do you prefer and why? thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What board? What kind of riding? What have you ridden in the past and what did/didn't you like about them?


----------



## nixie21 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have an Arbor Element board. I do NO parks, jumps or anything, so really just free ride. this was my 1st board as I have only been riding 4 seasons. I have a real cheap hair of K2 right now. I want a comfortable and responsive binding. I'm on the east coast so it is all groomed for the most part (all ice this year unfortunately). I ride every signal weekend of the season, both days and 2 weeks a year vacation. I wear Rome boots size 10. thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Romes will be more bomber and more adjustable, stiffer too. The Atlas will be a little softer and lighter. Both good bindings.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I've got some Atlas from 2013. They're really light and minimalistic. They are stiff when force is applied straight back but flexy when twisted. My gripe with them is that the padding and vinyl cover inside the ankle straps has cracked and the foam around the edges of the high back has gotten torn up. I'm careful with my gear. I feel like it was kinda flimsy. With that said, I have some new 2015-16 STs that seem to have more duraBle soft parts, so maybe the Atlas has been upgraded too. I also have some 2014 Cartels that I use. The Cartels are basically Cadillac compare to the ATlas, which are more like a sporty Hyundai.


----------



## nixie21 (Apr 5, 2013)

so I can't go wrong with either of these it sounds like.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fielding said:


> I've got some Atlas from 2013. They're really light and minimalistic. They are stiff when force is applied straight back but flexy when twisted. My gripe with them is that the padding and vinyl cover inside the ankle straps has cracked and the foam around the edges of the high back has gotten torn up. I'm careful with my gear. I feel like it was kinda flimsy. With that said, I have some new 2015-16 STs that seem to have more duraBle soft parts, so maybe the Atlas has been upgraded too. I also have some 2014 Cartels that I use. The Cartels are basically Cadillac compare to the ATlas, which are more like a sporty Hyundai.


Interesting you say that about the Cartel's. I used to have a pair of 2013 Cartel's, sold them last year and bought 2016 Contacts. I find the Contacts to be pretty much on par quality wise, with the Contacts being a bit more solid. I saw the 2016 Cartels in the store the other week and thought they looked cheaper compared to the 2013 model that I had. I dunno, still a good binding though. The Burton rachets are definitely smooth that's for sure.


----------



## nixie21 (Apr 5, 2013)

I just can't decide between the 2. are they close to the point that I should just go for the cheaper one? or does one stand a little better than the other?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Buy both.. have a nice day.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

nixie21 said:


> I just can't decide between the 2. are they close to the point that I should just go for the cheaper one? or does one stand a little better than the other?


Buy both in order to see what fits best with your size 10 Rome boot...you might find the Atlas fit to be out of whack or it might be cool. Just know sometimes that size 10 can be tricky as it can fit either M/L or L/XL...

As an aside, I also ride that board with Malavitas and K2 Formulas...both work great with it.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

Fielding said:


> I've got some Atlas from 2013. They're really light and minimalistic. They are stiff when force is applied straight back but flexy when twisted. My gripe with them is that the padding and vinyl cover inside the ankle straps has cracked and the foam around the edges of the high back has gotten torn up. I'm careful with my gear. I feel like it was kinda flimsy. With that said, I have some new 2015-16 STs that seem to have more duraBle soft parts, so maybe the Atlas has been upgraded too. I also have some 2014 Cartels that I use. The Cartels are basically Cadillac compare to the ATlas, which are more like a sporty Hyundai.


My 2016 Atlas is already wearing near the heel after 1 day of use. Doesn't help that my 32 TMs have a serrated back. Still a great binding performance-wise.


----------



## shinjisan (Jan 12, 2012)

Piston Honda said:


> My 2016 Atlas is already wearing near the heel after 1 day of use... ... ... Still a great binding performance-wise.


I have the 2014 Atlas and they have the same problem. Otherwise they are pretty good.


----------

